

First Alpha of Qt For Android Released - guruz
http://mobile.slashdot.org/story/11/02/22/0119247/First-Alpha-of-Qt-For-Android-Released

======
veeti
Is it possible to create native Android user interfaces with this, or will Qt
apps look and behave differently from "normal apps"?

------
seabee
...aaand the video demo gets removed. Great.

~~~
nicolas55ar
<http://blip.tv/file/4790125>

~~~
john-n
May want to throw a [nsfw] on that (of a sorts), video throws up the guys
background first.

~~~
Deestan
No, that's just hysterical. This is completely safe for work.

